# Suche verständliche Einsteiger Anleitung für Gentoo x86

## mephys

Ich bin ein absoluter Frischling auf diesem Gebiet. Mir wurde zu Gentoo geraten, also habe ich da mal die Universal Live-CD 2004.2 heruntergeladen, und das iso gebrannt. Bootet auch, alles wunderbar, nur... . Ich habe da dieses Fenster vor mir, diese Konsole, nur was soll ich dann tun? Mit dem Handbuch kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen. Und jemanden herkonsultieren ist auch etwas schwierig. Nur Windows Anwender in meinem Umfeld  :Sad:    Wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

MfG

----------

## equinox0r

zwei fragen ...

wozu hast du dir die live cd gesaugt und gebrannt bzw. was willst du mit gentoo machen?

hast du erfahrung mit linux?

ansonsten kann ich dir nur die gentoo installationsanleitung ans herz legen:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

die ist schön und sauber geschrieben und erklärt jeden einzelnen befehl sodass man eigentlich nur noch copy & paste machen muss...

bei problemen schau doch einfach mal im forum nach, du wirst sicher fündig.

bei fragen einfach hier reinposten  :Smile: 

----------

## mephys

Wie schon gesagt, ich bin auf diesem Gebiet Linux ein absoluter Neuling. Habe überhaupt keine Erfahrungen damit. Mir wurde Gentoo von einem Linux freak (meiner Ansicht nach) empfohlen. Deswegen habe ich die Live-CD mal runtergeladen.

Mit diesem handbook komm ich überhaupt nicht zurecht, die Befehle, welche doch gezeigt werden, funktionieren hinten und vorne nicht. Irgendwas läuft grundhaft falsch :/

----------

## mold

Wenn du das Installations-Handbuch aufmerksam liest und strikt befolgst, dürfte es normalerweise eigentlich keine großen Probleme geben. 

Vielleicht ist aber zum Einstieg in Linux auch ne andere Distribution für dich erstmal besser geeignet (z.b. Debian. Wenn du dich dafür entscheidest, nimm Testing/Sarge, nicht Stable/Woody).

----------

## equinox0r

für absolute neueinsteiger würd ich sogar suse oder mandrake empfehlen.. das is noch klicki-bunti, besser zum umgewöhnen  :Wink: 

klar, dass dir ein linuxfreak gentoo empfiehlt; für den einstieg ist gentoo aber sicherlich nicht die beste wahl.

EDIT:

noch eine frage (nachdem du meine erste schon nicht beantwortet hast *g*): warum möchtest du auf linux umsteigen?

----------

## mephys

Ups, sry. Ich hab bisher nur Probleme mit Windows gehabt. Seit XP mehr denn je! Habe mich nun auf Drängen dieses "Linux Freaks" dazu entschieden entgültig umzusteigen. Ich erhoffe mir mit Linux endlich ein wenig mehr Sicherheit gegenüber Viren, etc. Außerdem ist meiner Meinung nach, ein Umstieg schier unumgehbar. Umstieg, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann? Jetzt habe ich noch Zeit mich daran zu gewöhnen. Suse Linux, hm... ist aber kommerziell, oder hab ich da was falsches gelesen?

----------

## equinox0r

da hast du dich verlesen ...

es ist ein linux und dadurch "free", d.h. du kannst es dir z.b. kostenlos aus dem netz saugen.

es gibt allerdings auch das komplettpaket (aktuell: suse 9.1 professional) mit 7 cds und 2 dvds soweit ich weiss .. das koschd halt geld, weil grosse verpackung, cds/dvds, 2 totschlagbücher ...

einmal kaufen kann man sich das für den anfang schon, ich hab auch noch ein suse 8.0 paket daheim rumgammeln  :Wink: 

----------

## mephys

Hm... das klingt gut...  :Smile: 

----------

## equinox0r

 :Smile: 

schau dir gentoo am besten nochmal an wenn du mit suse oder deiner lieblingsdistribution ein paar erfahrungen gemacht hast...

ohne linux erfahrung an gentoo ranzugehen ist einfach der falsche weg  :Wink: 

----------

## mephys

Hm... danke  :Smile:  Suse, wieviele cd`s sinds das...

----------

## dahane

gibt ne offizielle DL-Version von Suse. Ist eine CD und installt so ziemlich alles ausm Net soweit ich weiss.

http://www.suse.de/de/private/download/suse_linux/index.html

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/current/README.FTP  << da is die installanleitung (englisch)

SUSE LINUX für i386 Personal << das musst du runterladen.

Die Installation sollte ziemlich einfach sein. Hab einem Kollegen der auch bisher nix mit Linux am Hut hatte den Link gegeben und der hats hinbekommen.

----------

## mold

Als ich auf Linux umgestiegen bin wollte ich auch zuerst Suse nehmen. Das war nach 1 Tag wieder runter und ich hab Debian draufgemacht. War auch als Linux-Neuling ganz gut machbar und ich hab einiges dabei gelernt.

Aber das beste ist, du probierst verschiedene Distributionen einfach aus. Das Schöne an Linux ist ja gerade, daß du die freie Wahl hast ;)

----------

## ank666

Hier noch ne dt. Anleitung zur SuSE FTP Installation:

http://tutorials.tanmar.de/linux-ftp-installation.php

Gentoo für jemand der noch nie etwas mit Linux gemacht hat, könnte etwas kompliziert werden,

v.a. die Kernel Kompiliererei fand ich am Anfang abschreckend.

----------

## slick

Generell würde ich nicht zu SuSE raten. Es ist abhängig von der Motivation des Nutzers:

1. Ich will einen einfachen, simplen Umstieg auf Linux -> SuSE

2. Ich will Linux verstehen und dabei vieles über Linux lernen -> Gentoo, LinuxFromScratch

3. Ich will das mein Linux mit möglichst viel Hardware klarkommt ohne das ich viel "anpassen" muß -> SuSE

4. Ich will spezielle Aufgaben mit Linux wahrnehmen und benötige hierfür spezielle Konfigurationen -> Gentoo

5. Ich will einfach nurmal sehen wie Linux aussieht ohne das ich was kaputtmachen kann -> Knoppix

6. Ich denke ich bin voll der Computer-Freak. Ich lese regelmäßig Computerbild und weiß sogar wie man eine Festplatte richtig formatiert -> SuSE

7. Ich weiß was Linux ist, was eine Distribution ist und vor fdisk schrecke ich auch nicht zurück -> Gentoo

8. Ich will einfach ein "sicheres" Betriebssystem, weil unter Win habe ich ständig mit Viren etc zu kämpfen. -> weiter siehe Punkte 1-5

9. Ich will nur ab und zu mal ohne viel Arbeit "sicher" im Internet surfen -> Knoppix

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Ich denke ich bin voll der Computer-Freak. Ich lese regelmäßig Computerbild und weiß sogar wie man eine Festplatte richtig formatiert -> SuSE 
> 
> 

 

*gröööööhl*  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Ich denke ich bin voll der Computer-Freak. Ich lese regelmäßig Computerbild und weiß sogar wie man eine Festplatte richtig formatiert -> SuSE 
> 
> 

 

würd ich eher "-> windows" sagen  :Smile: 

----------

## mephys

... lol

----------

## Stefan1801

also das ist ja nen thema für mich. was ich dazu sagen kann: ich bin sogesehen zwar kein linux neuling, brauche aber immer sehr lange bestimmte dinge, was linux, betrifft zu kapieren und muss mich nahezu in alles einlesen. hab seit über 2 jahren nen linux router, und fummel auch so viel damit. aber: es gab bisher keine andere distribution mit der ich besser klar gekommen bin, als gentoo. aufm router hatte ich bisher immer debian, aber so richtig durchblicken tu ich bis heut nicht. hehe.

mit gentoo hab ich mein desktop system aufgesetzt, und es läuft astrein. ganz am anfang hab ich mich auch an suse versucht, aber habe relativ schnell gemerkt das ich da auch gleich bei windows bleiben kann.

gentoo ist sehr intuitiv, aber ohne anleitung ist man als einsteiger definitiv aufgeschmissen. das handbuch hat mir sehr geholfen.

----------

## Gekko

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> schau dir gentoo am besten nochmal an wenn du mit suse oder deiner lieblingsdistribution ein paar erfahrungen gemacht hast...
> 
> ohne linux erfahrung an gentoo ranzugehen ist einfach der falsche weg 

 

Eh, ich hab mit Gentoo angefangen   :Laughing: 

Hatte zwar vor einigen Jahren mal Suse 5.2 (oder so) drauf, allerdings genau einen Tag lang......

----------

## sui

hallo,

meine erfahrungen mit suse lassen mich aus verschiedensten gruenden eher davon abraten diese distribution zu benutzen- 

ich habe nur einen grund gefunden suse zu verwenden: 

- ich moechte mich nicht mit linux beschaeftigen, sondern nur verwenden weil mir windows zu unsicher ist.

suse nimmt einem alles ab und erinnert damit immer mehr in erschreckender weise an eine win-installation. ich habe eine tolle grafische oberflaeche von der 1. sekunde der installation an und jede entscheidung wird mir durch einen 'vernuenftigen(?)' vorschlag ersetzt. 

ich brauche mich nie wirklich mit der idee, dem zugrunde liegendem konzept von linux zu beschaeftigen.

dazu kommt, dass der yast2 einige maengel aufweist, die zwar nicht gravierend, aber doch stoerend sind (bei suse 8.1 muss bei der paketauwahl in yast2 erst in ein anderes feld geklickt werden, bevor ich meinen paketnamen eingeben kann) 

aber das ist nur meine meinung - jedem so, wie es beliebt ...

gruss sui

----------

## ank666

 *Stefan1801 wrote:*   

> am anfang hab ich mich auch an suse versucht, aber habe relativ schnell gemerkt das ich da auch gleich bei windows bleiben kann.

 

Yo da hast du fast recht, heißt ja nicht umsonst Windows auf Nürnberg... hehe  :Wink: 

----------

## Haldir

Erstmal mit Knoppix spielen und dann Mandrake probieren, das würde ich empfehlen. Alternativ nach Knoppix direkt zu Debian

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Erstmal mit Knoppix spielen und dann Mandrake probieren, das würde ich empfehlen. Alternativ nach Knoppix direkt zu Debian

 

seid mir wirklich nicht böse, aber ich hab auch nur Unix Grundkenntnisse VOR Gentoo gehabt und das Handbuch von Gentoo ist sooooo ausgefeilt und übersichtlich, da kann ja gar nix schief gehen, wenn man ein bisschen mitdenkt. Ich denke das größte Problem hier ist die fehlende Motivation sich mal ein wenig in Docus reinzulesen und vielleicht nicht alles vom 1. Moment an richtig zu machen....

ciao

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mephys wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein absoluter Frischling auf diesem Gebiet. Mir wurde zu Gentoo geraten, 

 

Tut mir leid, da wurdest du falsch beraten. Gentoo ist sicherlich eine der besten Ditris, aber nicht für Einsteiger gedacht, die meisten Linux-unerfahrene haben viele Probleme damit und man ist nachher von Gentoo und Linux enttäuscht und das wollen wir nicht und das willst du auch nicht.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber du solltest vielleicht mit einer einfacheren Distri wie SuSE oder Mandrake anfangen und wenn du dich sicher damit fühlst, dann den großen Schritt zu Gentoo machen.

----------

## oscarwild

kommt halt drauf an was man erreichen möchte, es gibt zwei Extreme:

- Distributionen wie Gentoo einerseits, in der man fast alles manuell einrichten muß, dafür aber extrem viel über das System lernt. Das wird aber den Computerbild-User  :Laughing:  weit überfordern. Auch für willige und wissbegierige Linux-Einsteiger wird Gentoo als Erstsystem schon ganz schön happig (wer weiß schon am Anfang, ob und wozu er einen Indianer installieren sollte oder nicht?   :Wink: )

- Distributionen wie SuSE und Knoppix andererseits, die einem alle Arbeit abnehmen (wobei Knoppix eigentlich nochmal ein Sonderfall ist). Damit hat man tatsächlich etwas Windows-ähnliches. Nur wirklich viel Wissen baut man damit nicht auf - wozu auch? Allerdings kommt hier wieder der Computerbild-User ins Spiel: beim kleinsten Problem macht der dann nämlich die Grätsche und sagt auch hier "Linux ist doof"...

Ich persönlich bin über ein durch yast vollkommen zerschossenes SuSE über ein nicht mehr updatebares Mandrake zu Gentoo gekommen, das sich bis heute hartnäckig meinen Zerstörungsversuchen widersetzt *g*. Für mich ist Gentoo die Distribution der Wahl, weil ich gerne und ausgiebig an der Installation herumbastle, und ich durch das Portage-System nicht auf so grauenhafte Dinge wie RPMs zurückgreifen muß. Die lange Installationszeit nehme ich dafür gern in kauf (ich muß ja wenigstens nicht von Hand compilieren!).

Linux-Anfängertauglich ist Gentoo aber meiner Meinung nach allenfalls für Anwender, die zumindest fundierte Administrations- und/oder Programmierkenntnise aus der Windows-Welt besitzen (nein, dazu gehört definitiv nicht das Arbeiten mit Word und Excel....  :Twisted Evil: ). Auf Dauer ist Gentoo sicherlich eine phantastische Wahl.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Die Chimäre, Gentoo wäre nichts für Einsteiger, geistert nun schon seit einiger Zeit durch dieses Forum. Das ist aber, bitte um Entschuldigung, absoluter Blödsinn. Was ist denn so schwer an Gentoo? CD einlegen, partitionieren, stage3 entpacken, Kernel bauen, fertig. Klar kann da auch was schiefgehen, aber bei Suse auch und bei Windows auch und bei AIX auch. Ich vermute ja, das da mangelndes Vertrauen in die Fähigkeiten anderer Leute und ein wenig Selbstbeweihräucherung um die Vorherrschaft kämpfen. 

cheers

Thomas

----------

## Haldir

Is eher nen psychologischer Effekt, auch bekannt als Konsole  :Smile: 

Aber wenn er nichtmal die Linux grundbefehle kennt, wird ers so oder so schwer haben...

----------

## Gekko

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Aber wenn er nichtmal die Linux grundbefehle kennt,...

 

dann reicht es kurz mal in einem Handbuch nachzugucken   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ralph

So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Um es ganz platt zu sagen: 

Gentoo ist nichts für Einsteiger!!!!!11!!11

Es ist mir vollkommen unverständlich, wie jemand auf eine andere Idee kommen könnte. Warum? Schauen wir uns dochmal an, was so geschrieben wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> CD einlegen, partitionieren, stage3 entpacken, Kernel bauen, fertig.

 

1. CD einlegen - bootet nicht! (falsche boot device, iso, was ist das?)

2. partitionieren - ja, fdisk ist für den gemein Computer Benutzer sicherlich ein Klaks (Partitionen? Als ich hab C:\\ und D:\\)

3. entpacken. Naja, vielleicht klappt es ja mit etwas Glück

4. kernel bauen. - Wer könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass es Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt, die keinen kernel bauen können? (kernel, was ist das?)

Dann nur noch fstab kurz anpassen, bootloader installieren, vorher noch mal kurz noch das Netzwerk ans laufen kriegen (simpel, einfach mit ifconfig und route, naja, eventuell musst du auch noch das modul kurz nachladen, aber das dürfte für dich als Einsteiger ja kein Problem darstellen).

Kurz gesagt, wer Einsteigern zu Gentoo rät, der verdient, entschuldigt, ein paar hinter die Löffel!

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kurz gesagt, wer Einsteigern zu Gentoo rät, der verdient, entschuldigt, ein paar hinter die Löffel!
> 
> 

 

Auch ne schöne Meinung.  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## ruth

hallo,

entschuldigung, dass ich mich in diesen thread mal kurz einklinke, aber die

ich-bin-toll-und hab-den-längsten-weil-ich-gentoo-von-stage-1-installiert-hab

einstellung mancher leute hier ist für mich gelinde gesagt recht armselig...

meine güte:

@threadstarter:

lass dich nur nicht irre machen - viele leute hier haben nur unwesentlich

mehr plan als du...  :Wink: 

nimm dir mal zwei tage zeit, lies die doku (das ist in der tat wichtig!!!)

geh mal auf

www.gentoo.org

www.gentoo.de

das sind die "offiziellen" gentoo seiten. oder:

http://www.selflinux.org/portal/

das ist auch eine sehr gut gemachte und durchdachte seite...

und ob man's glaubt oder nicht:

auf

http://lfs.netservice-neuss.de/

oder

http://lfs.netservice-neuss.de/blfs/news.html

lässt sich genausoviel und noch viel mehr info über linux ziehen...

gerade das LFS projekt hat intern natürlich sehr viel mit gentoo gemein...

fazit:

nach ein bisschen recherche und lesarbeit deinerseits wirst auch du zu einem laufenden gentoo system kommen...

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

vielleicht täte es manchen hier mal ganz gut, von ihrem hohen

ICH-GENTOO-L33T

ross herunterzusteigen...

professionalität sieht anders aus...

----------

## oscarwild

@himpierre: eine Stage3-Installation hat noch nicht wirklich was mit einem funktionierendem System zu tun. Tatsächlich kann man alle Befehle aus dem Handbuch nacheinender eintippen, gewinnt aber immernoch keinen Blumentopf damit. Aber warum um Gottes Willen sollten ausgerechnet Linux User versuchen, aus "Selbstbeweihräucherung" und dem Anspruch nach "Vorherrschaft" potentielle neue User davon abzuhalten??! Gerade hier gibt es unzählige "Linux-Propheten", die zu Linux raten, koste es was es wolle (und oft ohne tatsächlich zu wissen warum).

Ich versuche seit geraumer Zeit erfolglos, meinen Verwandte/Bekannten wenigstens Knoppix schmackhaft zu machen. Wenn ich denen mit Gentoo daherkomme, bekomme ich Hausverbot  :Wink: 

@Gekko: ein Hanbuch mit Kommandos hilft nicht unbedingt weiter, weil das Konzept dahinter nicht klar ist. Eine Anleitung zu 'grep' nutzt in dem Fall z.B. nichts, wenn man gar nicht weiß, warum und wonach man greppen soll...

----------

## Gekko

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kurz gesagt, wer Einsteigern zu Gentoo rät, der verdient, entschuldigt, ein paar hinter die Löffel!

 

So? Ich wuerde den jenigen eher dazu raten dann auch "Support" zu leisten und nicht wie beim Threadersteller einfach die CD in die Hand druecken und in etwa sagen: Werd gluecklich aber lass mich in Ruh.

Und: Ich sags nochmal: mit genuegend Hirnschmalz kann man sich auch selbst was beibringen, und gerade dazu ist Gentoo super geeignet, weil einem  nicht alles vorgekaut wird (ok - die Installationsdokumentation z.B. ist schon seeehr gut).

Klar, jemandem der nicht weis wie man eine CD einlegt sollte man auch den Computer wegnehmen   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inte

Erwähnte ich bereits, daß in meiner Signatur ein paar hübsche Links zu finden sind?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## himpierre

@oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber warum um Gottes Willen sollten ausgerechnet Linux User versuchen, aus "Selbstbeweihräucherung" und dem Anspruch nach "Vorherrschaft" potentielle neue User davon abzuhalten
> 
> 

 

Lies bitte meinen Satz nochmal. Ich glaube von Anspruch auf Vorherrschaft steht da nix.

t.

----------

## oscarwild

@himpierre: ups, sorry, Satz missverstanden ('das' statt 'dass', kam deshalb falsch rüber). Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!

----------

## slick

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> Ich denke das größte Problem hier ist die fehlende Motivation sich mal ein wenig in Docus reinzulesen und vielleicht nicht alles vom 1. Moment an richtig zu machen....

 

Full ACK

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :Shocked:   Mich kratzt es grad so im Hals...

*HUST*

Wo sind wir den hier?   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ich habe versucht am Anfang des Threads mal eine, ok zugegeben überspitze (Computerbild), Darstellung davon zu geben wie ich das Thema sehe. Aber ich hasse es jetzt wenn es mit so Sprüchen wie

 *Quote:*   

> Klar, jemandem der nicht weis wie man eine CD einlegt sollte man auch den Computer wegnehmen

  losgeht. Ich will hier niemanden gezielt ansprechen, aber Leute greift euch doch mal bitte an den Kopf. Es soll eine vernünftige Diskussion werden. 

Jemand der hier als Neueinsteiger mit einer selbstverfassten Frage kommt ist wohl auch in der Lage eine Doku zu lesen. Das sollte er auch einsehen. Ein entsprechender Hinweis sollte dazu reichen. Ansonsten hat hier niemand das Recht zu behaupten alles wäre super-easy nur weil er es allein schafft aufs Klo zu gehen oder einen Kernel zu bauen. 

Wenn Leute Probleme damit haben etwas zu verstehen was für sie neu ist dürfen sie fragen. Es kommt nur immer auf den Ton der Frage an und die Lehrbereitschaft des Einzelnen. 

So, und am liebsten würde ich den Thread jetzt schliessen wenn ichs könnte, weil alles sagenswerte dazu gesagt ist denke ich. Ansonsten haben WIR das Problem Neulinge gleich mit schlechtesten Seite zu begrüssen. 

In diesem Sinne: 

Wo nicht weiser Rat ist, da geht das Volk unter; wo aber viele Ratgeber sind, findet sich Hilfe. (Sprüche 11,14)Last edited by slick on Fri Sep 03, 2004 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   Ich denke das größte Problem hier ist die fehlende Motivation sich mal ein wenig in Docus reinzulesen und vielleicht nicht alles vom 1. Moment an richtig zu machen.... 
> 
> Full ACK
> 
>   Mich kratzt es grad so im Hals...
> ...

 

jo slick. bitte schreib doch mal statt "ACK" - was dir an dieser Aussage nicht passt?

thx

----------

## slick

OK, dann füge ich mal einen dicken Trennstrick nach Full ACK ein um das vom Rest des Beitrags abzugrenzen!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  Was ist denn so schwer an Gentoo? CD einlegen, partitionieren, stage3 entpacken, Kernel bauen, fertig. 

 

So geshen ist das nicht schwer. Aber ich kenne ein Problem   :Cool:   die meisten können nicht lesen (viele lesen die Doku nicht oder überpringen die Doku) und dass es keinen Intaller gibt, erschrecken sich viele. Und die Kosole düfte für viele ein Problem sein, weil sie nicht daran gewohnt sind, Kommandos einzugeben.

Sicherlich gibt es manche, die schaffen Gentoo zu installieren ohne voher Linux benutzt zu haben, es gibt immer Leute, die begabt sind. Aber ich würde sagen, das schafen die wenigsten.

Wenn man Linux kennenlernen will, ist hier an der richigen Adresse, ob's Einsteiger oder Erfahrener. Aber es gibt nun mal Leute, die nur ein System haben wollen, das läuft, mit dem sie im Netz surfen können und Email schreiben können, nur mit mehr Sicherheit. Und dafür (ist meine Meinung) ist Gentoo nicht das Optimale.

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   
> 
> 6. Ich denke ich bin voll der Computer-Freak. Ich lese regelmäßig Computerbild und weiß sogar wie man eine Festplatte richtig formatiert -> SuSE 
> 
>  
> ...

 

traurig, aber wahr

BILD = DUMM

(tut mir leid, wenn ich jemand beleidige)

@topic:

immer vorher nach einer anleitung oder howto suchen, wenn man zweifel hat ob eine übersetzung gelungen ist je nach persönlicher fähigkeit die englischen howtos bevorzugen (ich nehme lieber englische, das kapiert man die witze besser und fehler sind eher unwahrscheinlich, besonders übersetzungsfehler), bei gentoo ist das aber kaum nötig.

erst wenn man die anleitung voll und ganz kapiert hat, und alle voraussetzungen stimmen (hardware, genügend zeit und nerven, konzentriert) sollte man loslegen.

dann hat man schon ziemlich gute chancen, alles newbie lieber die sichere und ausgereifte software bevorzugen, anfangs tut man sich extrem schwer selber unerwartete probleme zu lösen.

und natürlich netiquette beachten, überlebensregel nr. 1

----------

## DaDanny

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   
> 
> Kurz gesagt, wer Einsteigern zu Gentoo rät, der verdient, entschuldigt, ein paar hinter die Löffel! 
> 
> So? Ich wuerde den jenigen eher dazu raten dann auch "Support" zu leisten und nicht wie beim Threadersteller einfach die CD in die Hand druecken und in etwa sagen: Werd gluecklich aber lass mich in Ruh.
> ...

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Ich habe vor gentoo zwar mal nen bissle mit SuSe und Mandrake rumgeklickt, aber gelernt habe ich dabei, dass es keinen Doppelklick benötigt, um ne Verknüpfung über den Desktop zu starten.

Habe mich darauf an das frühe Gentoo gewagt (und die Doku war damals bei weitem nicht so ausgefeilt wie sie heute ist) und muss sagen, dass es mir sehr viel gebracht hat! Knoppix oder Mandrake vll. mal zum anschauen, aber meiner Meinung nach bringt der Sprung ins Kalte wasser den größten Erfolg mit sich (eine gewisse Motivation vorrausgesetzt - außerdem darf man sich nicht zu doof anstellen).

Ich finde also, dass Gentoo nicht ungeeignet für Anfänger ist! Mit der DOku bekommt man mehr oder weniger einfach nen Klasse System zum laufen und lernt einiges über sein System!

----------

## slick

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218183

@mephys

Wie wäre es denn wenn Du dich mal an die Gentoo-Jünger in Deiner Umgebung wendest. Da findet sich sicher Hilfe.

----------

## EOF

@mephys 

Du solltest es mit gentoo versuchen, was du nicht unbedingt alleine machen musst. Jeder linux kundige freut sich über die pizza, welche du ihm für die installationshilfe ausgibst. Nahezu alle probleme, die du dann noch bekommen kannst, lösen sich mit hilfe der forensuche oder einer suchmaschine wieder auf.

Linux kann nicht unüberwindbar schwierig sein, wenn schon minderjährige damit klar kommen.

Alter der gentoo user ...

Viel spass beim entdecken.   :Very Happy:   :Idea: 

----------

